# Whelping Boxes



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

I have a friend who used her Durawhelp for a few litters, but it's really a disposable product if you have an active or curious pup or two. Check with a local carpenter, some have scrap wood from other projects and are happy to work on an entertaining or unique project. These are the plans most of the folk in my 'size' realm use, although they can be modified for any size with a bit of math: Whelping Box Construction Plan - Build Your Own

Congrats on the litter! PICTURES!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard great things about DuraWhelp! I'm actually using a Rover box for my litter. It was a splurge.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

marbury said:


> I have a friend who used her Durawhelp for a few litters, but it's really a disposable product if you have an active or curious pup or two. Check with a local carpenter, some have scrap wood from other projects and are happy to work on an entertaining or unique project. These are the plans most of the folk in my 'size' realm use, although they can be modified for any size with a bit of math: Whelping Box Construction Plan - Build Your Own
> 
> Congrats on the litter! PICTURES!


Thank you for the link  I suck at building stuff like that lol. My homemade option is a 400 kennel bottom with PVC rails.. And an xpen for containment. It worked really well for her last litter at the breeders, but when it's time for breakdown it's bulky.. Can't break a tub like plastic object tho lol. I would prefer plastic since its non porous and easy to clean.. The ezwhelp looks like a cheaper option. This is more likely her last litter. I don't have much time left to decide lol. Been looking at different options.

I'm excited it's MY first litter... And I will be taking lots of pix lol. I'm taking her in on monday to see how many to expect, etc.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I've heard great things about DuraWhelp! I'm actually using a Rover box for my litter. It was a splurge.


I looked up the rover.. Woah!! That is crazy expensive lol but looks good. Being my first litter.. Not sure if I should spend that much on the box.. Just yet. But I do know about splurging .. I bought a pair of $600 pair of shark fins.. And the cc raptor, etc lol.

I would have bought the durawhelp and weaning pen, but I get the answering machine and haven't heard from them in three days.. Guess they aren't interested in my business *shrug*... I just had a few questions before buying, and it makes me nervous that no one calls you back.. Will I get my box? Maybe but that's a lot of money to not get something in time. I just don't know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I too am expecting my first litter. I've had a good experience with durawhelp in that I ordered a few fleece pads from them and spoke with them on the phone a few times.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I too am expecting my first litter. I've had a good experience with durawhelp in that I ordered a few fleece pads from them and spoke with them on the phone a few times.


That's pretty awesome! When are they due? I will give them another shot. If I can't get a hold of them by monday I will have no choice but to buy a a 400 crate some PVC and xpen which I planned on getting anyway lol. I hate that I will be forced to pay more for shipping now, than if they contacted me last week. I could go for an ezwhelp but their weaning pen doesn't have a floor.. I might as well do my makeshift lol. 

I'm not sure if this will be my last litter for a number of years. Mainly due to my husbands career and the limit on pets I can have.. I retired my bitch from the ring and looking forward to going forward with this next pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> That's pretty awesome! When are they due? I will give them another shot. If I can't get a hold of them by monday I will have no choice but to buy a a 400 crate some PVC and xpen which I planned on getting anyway lol. I hate that I will be forced to pay more for shipping now, than if they contacted me last week. I could go for an ezwhelp but their weaning pen doesn't have a floor.. I might as well do my makeshift lol.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will be my last litter for a number of years. Mainly due to my husbands career and the limit on pets I can have.. I retired my bitch from the ring and looking forward to going forward with this next pup!
> 
> ...


Mine are due December 16th! What about yours?!

I am in a similar boat! I plan to keep a puppy bitch from the litter to hopefully finish as my first homebred champion. Then , I'll continue in with fun things like obedience and rally as I've done with Tiger now that he's retired from conformation. Likely 3-4 years until I breed again.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Mine are due December 16th! What about yours?!
> 
> I am in a similar boat! I plan to keep a puppy bitch from the litter to hopefully finish as my first homebred champion. Then , I'll continue in with fun things like obedience and rally as I've done with Tiger now that he's retired from conformation. Likely 3-4 years until I breed again.


OMG!! Mine are due approx 10 days earlier lol !

I want to keep a bitch, they are my favorites! My "handler" is trying to peer pressure me into keeping a dog... However I will only keep a dog that can place BIS lol. Otherwise a possible group winning bitch is ok with me *snicker*! One can only dream . It's possible, she's already produced a group winning son... Just not for me. 
I will be tempted to keep both pick dog and bitch... Just depends on what they produce. I wonder what colors this pairing will produce. My bitch carries the brown gene, and I highly suspect the male carries the brown gene too, but I don't truly know. What colors are you expecting? So exciting! Monday we will going in for her X-ray and I can't wait. I don't expect a large litter out of her.. She only produced 3 puppies last time, which is fine with me lol. Everyone else says the larger the litter the more choices, but I see it as more pet homes to anal analyze lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I just found out, my bitch is having two puppies!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm also going to have my first litter. Just waiting for Cammie to come into heat. The pups will probably be born in February, if all goes well. I have someone building a whelping pen for me. 

A related question: Does anyone have any thoughts about heating lamps or heating pads? I am thinking of buying this: Leerburg | Plastic Heating Pad


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

peppersb said:


> A related question: Does anyone have any thoughts about heating lamps or heating pads? I am thinking of buying this: Leerburg | Plastic Heating Pad


If you're not a fan of overhead heat and want an amazing product (and don't mind a raised whelping box) I can't say enough good things about Lovett's nest. Amazon link here.

I haven't needed one myself but I have a number of folks across all sorts of breeds that have used them and seem to have fewer fading or lost pups. Definitely something I'll be considering if I move up north where more supplemental heat is a must!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Marbury -- That nest looks fabulous. Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I purchased a Lectro heating pad. Heard lots of great things about it. At this point, not planning to use a heating lamp but will have a portable heater if necessasry.


----------



## marbury (May 1, 2013)

Just wanted to revisit this, someone on the Facebook "Used Dog Show and Breeding Supplies" group listed a used few of these fabulous creations for sale for $75!

I had no idea these were a 'thing' (probably since they're super small for my breed) but they're probably perfect for you!


----------

